

Ask HN: Would you pay for a browser plugin? - waldr

Obviously this depends on the service, but would you be prepared to pay for an enhancement to a service you already use (ie webmail,twitter,fb etc) via a browser plugin.<p>Tools like buffer have built great businesses around browser plugins, I'm interested in the conversion rate of these businesses as opposed to a standalone service.
======
KoryFerbet
I think the best way to do that would be to offer a free plugin with added
benefits once you pay for it (like buffer). I look at is similarly to buying
an app on a phone, it would largely depend on how useful it would be, how much
I would use it, and if I could justify paying money for it.

I have a plug in to remove the ads on the Pandora page, and to show a pop up
with song name and artist regardless of what webpage I'm focusing on. I
wouldn't pay for that plugin, but a strong ad blocking one could be worth the
money.

Do you have something in mind?

------
brandoncordell
Personally I would never pay for a browser plugin. I don't really need those
services to do anything more than they already do. Granted I'm sure there are
tons of people that want more, but I personally am not one of them.

------
dawson
Yes, I pay for the Pro version of ActiveInbox <http://www.activeinboxhq.com/>

